# Need Help on form



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

I have been struggling to improve my scores so I have been working my my form. I have read a lot on here and other sites. I can't seem to find any thing that feels right but my pic.s look ok. I would appreciate any help you guys have. Thanks


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Look in your second pic - your dropping your head. head needs to be up. I would probobly start with peep height. You want to keep a relaxed body posistion, but you want to keep your head up.

Back is flat, triangle looks tight......looks pretty good.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

your heads is low/ too much hand in bow.... take video. you shooting. from feet tohead and all spots side. back etc send to me ... must be able to see h yo toe


----------

